# Knicks Preview: 30 Teams In 30 Days



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

30 teams in 30 days - Knicks 

*



Season Previews 
New York Knicks 

I don't even know where to start. This is the kind of preview you write in your head a dozen different times before even putting a word down on paper because there are so many ways you can spin this team. 

Ultimately, though, the reason I think that it is so difficult to settle on a way to describe this team is because talent-wise, this should be one of the best teams in the league. As ludicrous as it is to even suggest that this team should be the best at anything besides infighting, there is no denying that if this were a video game team, they'd be about as good a team as you could throw together. 

Stay with me for a sec on this one. First, this is a team with Stephon Marbury, Steve Francis, Channing Frye, Eddy Curry, Jamal Crawford and Jalen Rose. All players who at one time or another has been considered the cornerstones of their team, with the exception of Frye, who could be considered the future of this team. They have Jared Jefferies, Quentin Richardson and Nate Robinson to throw at teams, and even David Lee showed flashes last year. 

However, as we all know, the talent on this team, regardless of how good it may or may not be, is totally irrelevant. In reality, this is an absolute horror show that has no end in sight. The team is so far over the cap they are in danger of tripling the payroll of many NBA clubs. I can't even fathom how untradable most of the players on this team are and the ones that other teams would consider taking on are either too valuable to trade (Frye) or are expiring contracts that the Knicks have to hold on to and let expire if they are to have any hope of getting under the cap. 

But all of this is not only common knowledge at this point, it's becoming downright boring. The fact of the matter is Isiah Thomas will probably squeeze a few more wins out of the team than the fifty-million-dollar man could last year, and just settling on a starting lineup would make this season more of a success than last. At the end of the day, though, this team just doesn't have the pieces to make any kind of serious run, regardless of whether or not Thomas' job is on the line (which it very much is). 

First of all, this team lacks any kind of leadership that could be counted on to throw water on the fire when things get hot. All of the aged players on this team are only concerned with getting minutes and touches so that they can pad their stats. Players like Marbury and Francis may say all the right things going into the season about doing what it takes to win, but at some point those words have got to fall on deaf ears when they come from those two. Between the two of them they have played in 23 total playoff games, and have demonstrated time and time again that they do not have what it takes to elevate a team and make it win. 

On the flip side, young guys like Frye, Curry and Robinson are surrounded by the ‘me-first' attitude that pollutes this locker room, and they may never recover from it. Robinson has already shown that he has precious little time for fundamentals or team play, Curry is not exactly famous for his good work ethic, and Thomas was angling to replace Frye in the lineup with Chris Webber as recently as August. 

The point is this squad is in such disarray it isn't even worth looking at them seriously as a team this year. They are a team that has to be looked at years down the road as a means of unearthing any kind of hope that may exist beneath the surface. They need to rid themselves off all of their pollutants and start to acquire some positive role-models for the young guys not only so that they can begin to take the reigns of the team, but so that they can begin to learn what it is to have positive work habits at the NBA level. 

This team in a lot of ways represents everything that the NBA is trying to recover from: Bloated, unearned contracts, me-first attitudes, stat-obsessed narcissists who don't play basketball so much as they hold it hostage. The league is working so hard to move away from this version of the league that has existed for much of the post-Jordan era, and in a way it might be best that all of these players seem to end up on one team. Sure, the league would love it if that team wasn't in its biggest market, but the thought of keeping all of these guys away from ‘real' ballers like LeBron James and Chris Paul is just fine in my books. If the old Willis Reed/Walt Frazer Knicks didn't represent my gold standard for NBA teams, I'd say good riddance and let this team rot. As it is, I await the day when this team is worth talking about outside of the tabloid pages. 

Probable Starting Line-Up 

PG – Stephon Marbury 

He is Isiah's boy, and much of Thomas' reputation is tied to Marbury. He was seen as his golden acquisition back in the 03-04 season and he has since watched him become the laughing stock of the NBA. No one can deny that Marbury has oodles of talent, but he chooses to use his abilities for evil instead of good. He's hidden behind his stats for his whole career, never allowing his win-loss percentage to enter into the conversation. There is some solace to be taken in knowing that in ten years he'll be nothing more than a footnote in NBA history, but for now we must live with the knowledge that Marbury wastes as much talent every day as most NBA players would kill to have at their disposal for a whole season. 

SG – Jamal Crawford 

Crawford represents the only combo guard on the Knicks that didn't self-destruct last year. In fact, when Marbury went out with injury, Crawford stepped up and took control of this team. While he didn't have much more luck than Marbury in terms of wins, he did show that you can put the ball into his hands and trust that he knows what to do with it. On another team, he could probably be a perennial Sixth Man candidate. On the Knicks, he'll just do what he can to prevent his remaining passion for the game from being sucked out of his body. 

SF – Jared Jefferies 

Another good player stuck in a bad situation, but unlike Crawford he knew what Knick team he was joining when he signed up. A lot of his best traits, like his defense and hustle, will prove useless on such a scattered team, but any positive impact he can have with his work ethic will be a vast improvement on whatever passed for work ethic in these parts last year. 

PF – Channing Frye 

Going through the starting line-up, this team really doesn't look so bad. Had Frye not injured his ankle last season, he'd probably have had the distinction of being runner-up to Chris Paul for Rookie of the Year. As it was, his solid rookie campaign was cut short and that honor went to Charlie Villanueva. Frye reminds me a lot of Pau Gasol in his formative years; very talented, if a little lacking in intensity. He can score around the basket, hit the midrange jumper and rebound really well. The sooner the Knicks can surround this guy with some solid veterans the sooner they'll reenter relevance in NBA circles. When that might be, however, is anyone's guess. 

C – Eddy Curry 

Curry did little last year to prove that his contract year in Chicago wasn't financially motivated. Never known for working as hard as he should, Curry looked to finally be turning his career around before forcing a sign-and-trade to New York and reminding everyone why they had written him off years ago. He's such a talented offensive weapon when he wants to be, and he can do just about whatever he wants around the rim to score the ball. If he can report to camp in shape, maybe I'll be changing my tune, but as it stands I firmly believe that Eddy Curry is just a souped-up version of Michael Olowokandi. He oozes potential, but his inability to grasp basic fundamental concepts on the defensive end and his reluctance to work hard on every possession make him the kind of player that one day you just have to realize hit his ceiling a long time ago, and any hope for improvement is just a fool's dream.

Click to expand...

 *

*http://www.tsn.ca/nba/news_story/?ID=176151&hubname=nba*


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I can't even fathom how untradable most of the players on this team are and the ones that other teams would consider taking on are either too valuable to trade (Frye) or are expiring contracts that the Knicks have to hold on to and let expire if they are to have any hope of getting under the cap.


Well atleast he stated the reasons why we wont be getting any big named players here anytime soon.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Well atleast he stated the reasons why we wont be getting any big named players here anytime soon.


That guy is nothing more than a drama queen. The situation is not nearly as bad as he may make it seem. I know people will immediately jump and point to the win-loss record last year in response to my comments but I thought stats don't matter? That statement is clearly a staple of this guys argument considering our personnel so if you agree with most of what he said then you have to agree with the fact that our win-loss record does not tell everything. For instance, the Spurs team that managed to acquire Tim Duncan had anywhere from the 4th-7th worst record in the league. The following year, they had one of the biggest turn arounds in NBA history with the same personnel they had before and managed to win a title with David Robinson, Sean Elliot and Avery Johnson back. I'm certainly not saying we'll have a dramatic season in that sense but all I'm saying is that one year is not always a fair assessment of things. One thing that can not be denied is that this team has talent from spots 1-15. Ultimately, a large and underestimated portion of that success is determined by the coach who establishes the chemistry by creating an atmosphere that is nurturing to the players you already have. Isiah has been noted by GREAT basketball minds such as Donnie Walsh as being a very solid X's and O's coach. That along with his personality (which the players adore) and ability to develop young talent could make all the difference a FA or draftee could.

I also don't understand how he did not state how we could not land any "big name players." Within that same sentence he mentioned Frye as untouchable. He's obviously untouchable for a reason and that is because he's good. The fact that he is that good to be considered untouchable should be reason enough to give you faith it is possible to land a big name player for us. If the Wolves get off to a slow start a certain number 21 might be a guy that should interest us....


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope this team does well.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> He's obviously untouchable for a reason and that is because he's good. The fact that he is that good to be considered untouchable should be reason enough to give you faith it is possible to land a big name player for us.


That makes no sense to me at all. The fact that Frye is not going anywhere ( and that hes good) means we can land a big player? I dont understand. But please its fine, I dont want to beat a dead horse.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> That makes no sense to me at all. The fact that Frye is not going anywhere ( and that hes good) means we can land a big player? I dont understand. But please its fine, I dont want to beat a dead horse.


If Frye is good enough to earn the tag "untouchable" then it's obvious that if he became available, he could land another player most consider "untouchable." LOL, I guess it's to late to mention that I don't believe untouchable players exist because I think every player has a certain price, just some are more harder to match than others. Shaq, the most dominant player in the game was moved just 2-3 years ago in a trade. Wilt Chamberlain was traded in his prime. What would make you think that any player merits an "untouchable" label when those guys have been traded during the prime of their careers? I'd trade Frye and any other players necessary to in a heartbeat is a superstar was available that could elevate us to contention status in the near future. Hopefully I cleared some stuff up for you...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Gotcha.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*I guess this is a note of Reality inwhich all of these Knick Players has shown in their past career leading up to now.* 



> However, as we all know, the talent on this team, regardless of how good it may or may not be, is totally irrelevant. In reality, this is an absolute horror show that has no end in sight. The team is so far over the cap they are in danger of tripling the payroll of many NBA clubs. I can't even fathom how untradable most of the players on this team are and the ones that other teams would consider taking on are either too valuable to trade (Frye) or are expiring contracts that the Knicks have to hold on to and let expire if they are to have any hope of getting under the cap.
> 
> But all of this is not only common knowledge at this point, it's becoming downright boring. The fact of the matter is Isiah Thomas will probably squeeze a few more wins out of the team than the fifty-million-dollar man could last year, and just settling on a starting lineup would make this season more of a success than last. At the end of the day, though, this team just doesn't have the pieces to make any kind of serious run, regardless of whether or not Thomas' job is on the line (which it very much is).


There are things that were left out, last season the Knicks Training Camp & preseason lasted 82 games, with HOF Coach Larry Brown (Preparing mentally/physically for the 2006-7 season). 
This Knick Team learned alot from Coach Larry Brown last season and would've did twice as better this season with Coach Larry Brown if he was still the Knicks coach, and did'nt ask for so many players to be traded, only bcuz of Brown dislike of certain players that responded back to the media (The players would know what to expect from Coach Brown this season).  



> Stay with me for a sec on this one. First, this is a team with Stephon Marbury, Steve Francis, Channing Frye, Eddy Curry, Jamal Crawford and Jalen Rose. All players who at one time or another has been considered the cornerstones of their team, with the exception of Frye, who could be considered the future of this team. They have Jared Jefferies, Quentin Richardson and Nate Robinson to throw at teams, and even David Lee showed flashes last year.


All the little flashes that was seen from each player last season showed unbelievable talent on this Knick roster that is needed on a WINNING TEAM if they all played on the same page or had a team-concept to play together with each other. Yes' Players like Frye, Lee, and Curry did earn the untouchable status in the Frontcourt of this Knick Team for individual performances vs certain oponents lastseason (now they have help with the aquisition of Jared Jefferies & Rookie Balkman).  



> First of all, this team lacks any kind of leadership that could be counted on to throw water on the fire when things get hot. All of the aged players on this team are only concerned with getting minutes and touches so that they can pad their stats. Players like Marbury and Francis may say all the right things going into the season about doing what it takes to win, but at some point those words have got to fall on deaf ears when they come from those two. Between the two of them they have played in 23 total playoff games, and have demonstrated time and time again that they do not have what it takes to elevate a team and make it win.



It is true that NBA players like Marbury & Francis large contracts and Fan base talents had become bigger than the average coach in the league (making them BIG-HEADS), they both showed bad attitude & personality towards coach & teammates in a LOST when they took over the game and missed that winning shot (game after game), and both never learned how to apologize or take full blame for their actions to their coach or teammates for any of those Loses with previous teams (Lets see if President/Coach Isiah Thomas could change that in one of them if not both. So their is hope.). 

The Knicks do have LEADERS on this roster in Both Malik Rose & Jalen Rose. How they reflect their leadership on Isiah roster will reflect on Marbury, Francis, Curry, and Frye. 
The new aquisition of Jared Jefferies will show strong Leadership in the defense department that will reflect on David Lee & Balkman communicating on court as his backups.  



> The point is this squad is in such disarray it isn't even worth looking at them seriously as a team this year. They are a team that has to be looked at years down the road as a means of unearthing any kind of hope that may exist beneath the surface. They need to rid themselves off all of their pollutants and start to acquire some positive role-models for the young guys not only so that they can begin to take the reigns of the team, but so that they can begin to learn what it is to have positive work habits at the NBA level.
> 
> This team in a lot of ways represents everything that the NBA is trying to recover from: Bloated, unearned contracts, me-first attitudes, stat-obsessed narcissists who don't play basketball so much as they hold it hostage. The league is working so hard to move away from this version of the league that has existed for much of the post-Jordan era, and in a way it might be best that all of these players seem to end up on one team. Sure, the league would love it if that team wasn't in its biggest market, but the thought of keeping all of these guys away from ‘real' ballers like LeBron James and Chris Paul is just fine in my books. If the old Willis Reed/Walt Frazer Knicks didn't represent my gold standard for NBA teams, I'd say good riddance and let this team rot. As it is, I await the day when this team is worth talking about outside of the tabloid pages.


The biggest thing that was left out in the Knick Players Reality above is that President/Coach Isiah Thomas will be close at hand at every second of the 2006-7 regular season. I'm not saying that Isiah Thomas is a better coach than Larry Brown, what I am saying is that Isiah will pay very close attention to each of the Knick Players to the point of knowing how much butter Curry & James put on their toast in the mourning, and know every *if, and, or but,* that comes out of Marbury & Francis mouth in the lockerroom at practice, before a game and after a game whether WIN or LOST.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> That makes no sense to me at all. The fact that Frye is not going anywhere ( and that hes good) means we can land a big player? I dont understand. But please its fine, *I dont want to beat a dead horse*.


 Common theme around these parts.


----------

